# Cold smoke Rock cod ?



## cmayna (Oct 19, 2013)

The wife is out cod fishing today and I know, we'll have a sheet load of it when she comes home.  So I am going to pull some cod out of the freezer to make room for the newbies and started thinking about smoking some cod.

But I just can't imagine smoking cod like you would Salmon, trout, etc.  So I was thinking about doing a 3 hours cold smoke in the latter afternoon and then throw the filet's on the grill to cook.  Any chance this might taste good?  Anyone ever done it?

Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2013)

cmayna said:


> The wife is out cod fishing today and I know, we'll have a sheet load of it when she comes home.  So I am going to pull some cod out of the freezer to make room for the newbies and started thinking about smoking some cod.
> 
> But I just can't imagine smoking cod like you would Salmon, trout, etc.  So I was thinking about doing a 3 hours cold smoke in the latter afternoon and then throw the filet's on the grill to cook.  Any chance this might taste good?  Anyone ever done it?
> 
> Craig


I never smoked Cod, but it's an oily fish, so it should smoke good. I would make sure you got it to 145* IT, because Cod have a great tendency to have parasites.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks Bear,

The cod is frozen right now and when I get a chance I'm going to try to smoke some.

Craig


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 24, 2013)

It all sounds delicious!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## man0fsteel (Apr 12, 2014)

I know this is an old thread but how did the cold smoked cod come out? I'm about to try cold smoking some yellowtail and wanted to know how yours came out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah Craig how did the Cod turn out? I hot smoke bottom fish and lingcod just like salmon, but I use less salt when brining. I actually like to turn it into jerky.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry,  but I got distracted.  Going to do some tonight.  Will try my original plan of smoking and then grilling.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Sorry,  but I got distracted.  Going to do some tonight.  Will try my original plan of smoking and then grilling.


MMMmmmm…………..








Bear


----------



## cmayna (Apr 13, 2014)

Well after much more dragging my feet, I decided to NOT cold smoke the cod via my original plan but instead have decided to hot smoke it for dinner tonight.  I just don't want to take a risk on parasites, etc. 

Case, I'm using your wet brine recipe I found in another post.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 13, 2014)

The best ever fish and chips was made with Cod.  IT was battered and breaded and made by an English couple and tasted THE BEST.  Mmmmmmmmmmm  mmmmmmmm.   My own .02.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a pic of my final product.    As mentioned above, I smoked it as one would Salmon, using a wet brine for 5 hours.  Dried for 2 hours and then smoked it with Alder pellets for 3+ hours until it reached an IT of 145*.    This is my first COD smoke and am pretty happy with it.  Very tasty, though I thought the surface was a little more firm than I was expecting.   Think I'll make a smoked COD roll (smoked COD chunks mixed in cream cheese and formed into a roll) for our next fishing trip.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks Excellent from My House!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 14, 2014)

That cod looks so good! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks great Craig! FOr me I like to take the bottom fish to a jerky texture. I'm just not a big fan of it smoked as a meal. So I'll really dry it out. I bet it would be good candied, like you do the salmon nuggets.It does make a good dip/ spread.

Heading to Depoe Bay this weekend for the Annual wooden boat show. I'm sure that I'll sneak in a fishing trip or two.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2014)

Case,

Thanks.  Have fun in Depoe Bay.    Wife brought home her first Salmon of this season a couple days ago.


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2014)

I love rock cod. It is one of the best tasting fish around. I agree it makes the best fish and chips. However, I really wish I could try this smoked version. What a great idea! Thanks for posting it.

Disco


----------

